# s13 starter



## JRoK (Sep 14, 2004)

my starter shell broke anyone know if there is an equivalent starter to the s13 sold in the US?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll move your thread to the S13 forum. You may receive more of a response there.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

go to Napa, autozone, ect and ask for a starter for your year of car and instant starter...


----------

